# Finally, a real winter



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

It's about time that New England had a real winter.  Snow and snow and  snow.  It's been a long time since I had to crawl out of my driveway and  intersections because of snowpile heights.  Now they're finding bodies  in snowbanks.  What next?

Yeah, I know, someone will find a nit with all this, we've had streaks like this before and then it all melts prematurely, but I'll step up as the eternal optimist.  The longer we have snowcover, the more apt incremental dustings like 1" last night will continue to add up in the 'burbs instead of melting away.  In a few weeks, those who flee the outdoor cold will begin whining that winter is too long.  Yeah, a rehash of prior year's thread.  It's the first time in a long time I've gotten so much skiing in and actually need a rest!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2011)

billski said:


> It's about time that New England had a real winter.  Snow and snow and  snow.  It's been a long time since I had to crawl out of my driveway and  intersections because of snowpile heights.  Now they're finding bodies  in snowbanks.  What next?
> 
> Yeah, I know, someone will find a nit with all this, we've had streaks like this before and then it all melts prematurely, but I'll step up as the eternal optimist.  The longer we have snowcover, the more apt incremental dustings like 1" last night will continue to add up in the 'burbs instead of melting away.  In a few weeks, those who flee the outdoor cold will begin whining that winter is too long.  Yeah, a rehash of prior year's thread.  It's the first time in a long time I've gotten so much skiing in and actually need a rest!



The NYC media is in full whine mode over the snow.  I do expect a thaw at some point but hope it is one of those winters that takes a break and comes back with a full assult in late February and March.  March which is usually my favorite month has been tame the last 2 seasons so hopefully we're due for a good one.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 20, 2011)

Shhhhh


----------



## Masskier (Jan 20, 2011)

Forecast highs on Sunday for Burke is -13.  Now that is cold


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

Masskier said:


> Forecast highs on Sunday for Burke is -13.  Now that is cold



If true, that would break my Saddleback experience of -25 low and -5 high in 1986.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 20, 2011)

Masskier said:


> Forecast highs on Sunday for Burke is -13.  Now that is cold



Wow...

I expect Mid-Burke will have quite a high percentage of skier visits from those on the hill...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2011)

Great thread Bill. It's about damn time this happened. I love it when one snow even ends...and they're talking about another. That's the way winter should be.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm diggin this winter. I love how so many people are whining and complaining too. That makes it even better. :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm diggin this winter. I love how so many people are whining and complaining too. That makes it even better. :lol:



+100 :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm diggin this winter. I love how so many people are whining and complaining too. That makes it even better. :lol:



Same here!

Everytime there's a whiny anti-snow message on FB I reply with "I <3 snow... Time to ski!"

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

I have real social problems with the whiny types.  My conflict often in business and formal conversations where I have to use restraint.  It's typically chit-chat type stuff.  People presume everyone hates snow.  Until now, I smile and don't say anything.  I'd like to express my snow delight but am afraid of the social or business rat-hole I might find myself in.

For those colleagues who know my position, I often get, "Oh yeah, that's right.  Bill likes the snow"  Not particularly complimentary but I have thick skin.  Kinda like a Yankee fan being in Red Sox territory or vica-Versa.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Same here!
> 
> Everytime there's a whiny anti-snow message on FB I reply with "I <3 snow... Time to ski!"
> 
> -w



i stole this for my facebook status


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2011)

billski said:


> , "Oh yeah, that's right.  Bill likes the snow"  Not particularly complimentary but I have thick skin.  .



I always get "oh yea, your a skier, you like this stuff."  I feel sorry for those who don't like it.  I know if I didn't ski or have something to do in winter I would live somewhere warmer then the northeast.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2011)

why do the whiners even live in the northeast?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> why do the whiners even live in the northeast?



Totally perplexes me. They should move to FLA...it's flat and hot down there.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> why do the whiners even live in the northeast?



They feel stuck because their 83 nearby relatives won't move.  Vicious circle.

Maybe we could start an off-season business - Charter buses and dozens of moving vans and move them wholesale.  finish by October, Ski till May.  Start all over.  Do you think we could get the Supreme Judicial Court to issue a deportation order to all whiners?  :uzi:

For me, moving to Florida would be punishment


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2011)

http://accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44657/bastardi-forecast-for-rest-of.asp

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

4aprice said:


> http://accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44657/bastardi-forecast-for-rest-of.asp
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Snowrmageddon ... Bring out  yer dead...


----------



## Puck it (Jan 20, 2011)

Cannon two or three winters ago got hammered along with the rest of the northern Whites. I really don't care if we get snow in the Boston area.  Far better if the snow line was Manchester north. I can not get pow days with storms hitting here.  I need to dig the wife and daughter out before I leave. This usually takes to mid morning then it is too late to drive thru the storm.


----------



## hammer (Jan 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Cannon two or three winters ago got hammered along with the rest of the northern Whites. I really don't care if we get snow in the Boston area.  Far better if the snow line was Manchester north. I can not get pow days with storms hitting here.  I need to dig the wife and daughter out before I leave. This usually takes to mid morning then it is too late to drive thru the storm.


+1

I take the snow in the flatlands as something I have to deal with so that it will snow where it counts.

I'm not complaining though...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 20, 2011)

Lmao  Now that i'm retired   I simply laff maniacally at the inane commentary one often gets from our couch potato brethern and tel 'em -------------- Great its dumping  i headin out to lay down some rails on the mtn - . 

 I LOVE the reaction this always gets


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 20, 2011)

4aprice said:


> http://accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44657/bastardi-forecast-for-rest-of.asp
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



This coming from the same source that predicted with great enthusiasm that the coming La Nina conditions would result in great and numerous fluctuations between freeze and thaws with the latter half of the winter being mild. I am sick and tired of meteorologists. They suck and suck hard at their jobs. They should shut up regarding anything out beyond day three of their forecast.

God bless this winter and may the "experts" continue to be proven wrong about their original prognostications while jumping to change the tune they're whistling to suit their current three day period and the past three months of data. In heaven, Ullr will make all the Bastardi's pay dearly.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 20, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> This coming from the same source that predicted with great enthusiasm that the coming La Nina conditions would result in great and numerous fluctuations between freeze and thaws with the latter half of the winter being mild. I am sick and tired of meteorologists. They suck and suck hard at their jobs. They should shut up regarding anything out beyond day three of their forecast.
> 
> God bless this winter and may the "experts" continue to be proven wrong about their original prognostications while jumping to change the tune they're whistling to suit their current three day period and the past three months of data. In heaven, Ullr will make all the Bastardi's pay dearly.


I actually think the long term forecasts for this season have been fairly accurate for the most part. It is more snowy overall than originally indicated. We've been lucky with storm tracks so far. From what I gather, typical La Nina patterns would see the storm tracking a little further north with more chances for mixing, sleet, freezing rain, and rain. I am okay if they under predicted the winter a little and over predicted the mixing. But otherwise, been pretty spot on for the overall high level predictions.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> why do the whiners even live in the northeast?



The answer I think lies in a recent study that shows that New Jersey is the most unhappy state in the nation.  The researchers concluded that high expectations generate high disappointments.  Easterners *as a group *are more demanding, more educated, impatient and always striving for that next step upward.

Now why they can't just suck it up and take their blows is beyond me.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, so we have 2-3" of snow here this AM. The news this morning was all "snow" related. Of course, the scrolling school closings at the bottom of the screen. Then they had a reporter out in the "mobile weather lab" showing how the roads were. They had another reporter on the train platform in Milford...showing a guy shoveling. I mean...2-3" of snow...this is huge story? Then, the train station reporter started asking people if they were "tired of winter yet". Just about all of them: "Oh, yeah, I'm sick of this...is it spring yet?" To wich I replied: "Ha! Winter ain't half over yet! If you don't like the snow...move to FLA..."  They didn't hear me. :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2011)

Well today  I can say something positive about the metro drivers.  I think they are finally getting the hang of winter driving.  The average speed has increased to 25mph from 15 on the local roads and there is less spinning of tires.  Certainly many are handicapped by lack of appropriate tires.

The best part is that when it's snowing is that you can get your errands done in record time.  Nobody is in the stores!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 21, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> This coming from the same source that predicted with great enthusiasm that the coming La Nina conditions would result in great and numerous fluctuations between freeze and thaws with the latter half of the winter being mild. I am sick and tired of meteorologists. They suck and suck hard at their jobs. They should shut up regarding anything out beyond day three of their forecast.
> 
> God bless this winter and may the "experts" continue to be proven wrong about their original prognostications while jumping to change the tune they're whistling to suit their current three day period and the past three months of data. In heaven, Ullr will make all the Bastardi's pay dearly.



I don't necessarily get your venom.  Yes he predicted more typical La Nina conditions but has admitted to his bust and reissued a forecast that certainly pleases me.  He certainly was not alone in his thinking.  It just proves how far we are from totally understanding the earths weather.  If you think its all hype thats fine but I personally would rather hear about the possibilites of snow whether they come to fruition or not then just hear "no snow because the model says so".  I personally *feel*  that the quiet sun is helping us big time.  Another thing Bastardi has said is that he feels we are going into a colder period.  The facts will either back him up or prove him wrong.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 21, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I don't necessarily get your venom.  Yes he predicted more typical La Nina conditions but has admitted to his bust and reissued a forecast that certainly pleases me.  He certainly was not alone in his thinking.  It just proves how far we are from totally understanding the earths weather.  If you think its all hype thats fine but I personally would rather hear about the possibilites of snow whether they come to fruition or not then just hear "no snow because the model says so".  I personally *feel*  that the quiet sun is helping us big time.  Another thing Bastardi has said is that he feels we are going into a colder period.  The facts will either back him up or prove him wrong.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yeah, I guess it was venomous, to a degree. It's more a rant against the info-tainment aspect of forecasting. Understandably, it is something that's aired on media outlets and has to sell commercials, but "snowmaggedon"? The storm of the century of the year of the month of the day gets me riled up when I'm in search of good data - good data for plans, hinging on the purchase of flights tickets and lodging, that can't be found. Truthfully though, data that good will exist in a world that man might be able to actually influence or control the weather itself. I'd just wish for a greater degree of modesty in forecasting maybe.

On the flip side though, modest forecasts of epic storms would make those storms total bonuses for skiers, but be devastating to municipalities, economies, society, and everything else effected by the weather in potentially negative ways. Safer to err on the side of extreme predictions to warn the public? The local weather service here (Buffalo) has usually taken a more empirical approach to the forecasts. This has pinned them down with flak from numerous agencies and the public when the odd underforecasted lake effect event has left drivers stranded for 24 hours on a 10 mile stretch of the thruway (In the forecast discussion page, which I love, they were brutally honest with their lack of confidence in the forecast for that day / event and clearly stated the potential for huge accumulations in a narrow area which couldn't be accurately determined. This usually translates onto the forecast page as 60% chance of snow). The attitude of their response has generally been "what about when we predict 3 feet of snow, you close the schools and offices thereby shutting down the economy, and we end up receiving a few flurries with breaks of sunshine?" They have a point and they're attempting to strike a fine balance between warning a lot and a little. Accuweather seems to always side with "snowmaggedon" when its snowing and "warm winter" when its not. I'm just the type of guy, who coincidentally works outside everyday, travels on the road a lot, and plans his day / week on weather forecasts, who would rather just hear "We don't know" when they don't know. I see your fair point Alex, you'd prefer to have the possibilities laid out before you to make your determination of things.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 27, 2011)

The whining in the NY media is reaching epic proportions.  I wonder how some of these people are going to make it spring without blowing a gasket.  I guess their pain is our gain.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2011)

4aprice said:


> The whining in the NY media is reaching epic proportions.  I wonder how some of these people are going to make it spring without blowing a gasket.  I guess their pain is our gain.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I had hoped that they would just get used to it, like they do the rain.  Even my back has stopped aching from the snow shovel workouts.  I guess they have to have something to complain about.

What's really funny is to watch how excited the weather wonks get over ANY storm!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 28, 2011)

billski said:


> +100 :grin::grin::grin:



+101... get off your asses all you whiners and embrace this winter!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes snow and cold winter ,its like 98percent of people don't even realize in the 60s and 70s it snowed like this often,its heal of a lot better to me to walk in snow then rain,and fun,most ppl don't get that


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 28, 2011)

How to enjoy winter....
1. Have a garage
2. Have someone plow your driveway
3. Ski 

Granted these all cost money and that is an issue with a lot of folks, so if you could only afford one of the above....make it #3 as digging your car out and shoveling the drive is much more rewarding when you have something to look forward to.

Most of the complaints in these parts gravitate around snow days for the kids. The first couple are great, but then you start wondering if they'll be in school on the 4th of July.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 28, 2011)

I love snow, honestly I do, I am not sick of clearing it off my driveway. 

However being the father of a teen aged driver, the snow piles at intersections is making me very nervous. You can't see oncoming traffic, its like Russian Roulette at every stop sign.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 28, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> How to enjoy winter....
> 1. Have a garage
> 2. Have someone plow your driveway
> 3. Ski
> ...



I don't have a ton of money, but due to my schedule and length of my driveway I have it plowed. I must say, it is one of life's great conveniences and worth every penny!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

Jisch said:


> I love snow, honestly I do, I am not sick of clearing it off my driveway.
> 
> However being the father of a teen aged driver, the snow piles at intersections is making me very nervous. You can't see oncoming traffic, its like Russian Roulette at every stop sign.



yes and yes.  my son is sick of me saying "be careful at the intersections"


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 30, 2011)

Minus a thaw over new year's weekend, there has been a consistent snowpack in western NY for almost two months. However, we haven't received one snow storm like most of you guys east of here. This week could be the drought breaker - fingers crossed. A nice crippling dump could make this winter go from "real winter" to "epic winter". I can barely remember when the last time it was that the skiing was so consistently good around here. 

Here's to hoping the info-tainment industry doesn't jinx it.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2011)

I love snow, just not on my roof.  2.5 feet of heavy snow caused my porch to partially collapse yesterday, and was about ready to crash down, without some quick bracing.  Ice dam in front of house, ice dam in back of house, which was fully reconstructed 5 years ago.  It was taking me so long to clear that I finally hired someone to do it.  With freezing rain on the way, no time to wast. I can't wait to be done with all this and go skiing.  Glad I have vouchers, since the money will be all gone after these repairs!


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> yes and yes.  my son is sick of me saying "be careful at the intersections"



A friend of mine told me about his daughter who had 4 crashes within two years of getting her license.  If the intersection view was obstructed, rather than inching out, she just gunned it and went for broke  :-o


----------

